# Manejar impedancia de 8 ohms y crear filtros pasivos para bocinas



## kntu (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, recurro a ustedes y en especial al foro por que aqui he resuelto muchas dudas que he tenido, bueno el problema que tengo es que quiero usar un amplificador Mitzu Mix-2306 pero no tengo manual ni nada solo lo que dice el fabricante en su pagina:
Canales:6 Potencia: 1600W P. M. P. O. Entradas balanceadas: 6 Entradas de alta impedancia: Ecualizador: 5 bandas (gráfico) Puertos: USB.
las bocinas que tengo son un par de woofers de 12 pulgadas con una impedancia de 4 ohms y 400 watts maximo, un par de medios 6.5 pulgadas de 260 watts maximo y una impedancia de 4 ohms, y un par de tweeters de aproximadamente 3 pulgadas, 200 watts maximo y una impedancia de 8 ohms, bueno mi idea es poder conectar tres bocinas por salida y hacer un filtro de paso para cada bocina, los problemas surgen con mis distintas impedancias, tengo poca experiencia, pero estoy habierto a cualquier sugerencia ya que tambien deceo aprender si me pudieran decir los pasos y los calculos a realizar seria increible e ir posteando mis resultados para poder aprender mas. gracias.


----------

